# Shutter button misbehaving, can't use CWM Recovery



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

For some reason, my shutter button has decided to become volume down. I can't figure out how or how to fix it. Going into CWM Recovery, I can't select any options. I'd like to avoid SBF'ing, but if I end up there I guess I will.

Currently running the latest liberty, which I haven't touched up in a while. That's about all I can think of at the moment. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

modisch said:


> For some reason, my shutter button has decided to become volume down. I can't figure out how or how to fix it. Going into CWM Recovery, I can't select any options. I'd like to avoid SBF'ing, but if I end up there I guess I will.
> 
> Currently running the latest liberty, which I haven't touched up in a while. That's about all I can think of at the moment. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah if your camera button isn't working an sbf might be your only way of fixing it. I rooted a phone for a guy who's camera button wasn't working at all so to get in bootloader mode you'll need to press both volume buttons in at the same time and hold them in then also press and hold in your power button. Normally i use camera+volume down +power but since your camera button doesn't work right just do it the other way. Once i sbf'd his phone the camera button worked perfectly "go figure" it surprised me. The only difference with yours is your camera button is working as volume down but his didn't do anything so i can't say for sure what your result will be. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

Download the cwm touch apk. Should avoid having to flash back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

ThePipeLayer said:


> Download the cwm touch apk. Should avoid having to flash back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Are you sure that works for droidx? I'm not so sure about that unless you know it does. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Cwm touch recovery isn't supported on dx. You may want to get the button remapper app from xda and see if you can fix it for normal use. You should be able to scroll through the cwm menu a few times to enable power button selection if your looking to flash something. Make sure your using cwm 5.0.2.0

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Cwm touch recovery isn't supported on dx. You may want to get the button remapper app from xda and see if you can fix it for normal use. You should be able to scroll through the cwm menu a few times to enable power button selection if your looking to flash something. Make sure your using cwm 5.0.2.0
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes i didnt think cwm touch was supported by dx. Drives me nuts when someone posts some misinformation that puts people on a wild goose chase. Im not beating up on that person maybe he just made an honest mistake but... Please check before posting something. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

CWR still works.. just loop through the menu 3-4 times and it'll say "Back Button enabled" then you can use the power button to select


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

CWR "back button mode" looks like the first step for me. Hopefully a good flash will sort things out. If not, I'll move on to a clean SBF.

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

It was time to switch back to cm4dx-gb anyways.

And, maybe, just maybe, get a new phone one day. But I have to admit, this DX still treats me right (y'know, when the rare button funk doesn't kick in).

Cheers,

-m


----------



## funkyfinger (May 12, 2012)

You can also use the power button on the top.

sent from my jacked up dx


----------

